# SHOW US YOUR . . . Kids Rooms



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have children but many of my friends are currently having children and so I have spent a lot of time with them picking out stuff for their babies. As I am in the process of redoing our guest room (which would ultimatly become a baby's room if we had one) I spend some time thinking about the look I would want. 

Our walls are going to be a light blue with white beadboard and white trim. The curtains may be solid white - or they may be a pattern of some kind, I am not sure. Here is our bedding set:








If we were to have children, I would likely have bedding made to match our current bedding as the "adult" bed would stay in the room for a while as this would also be our guest room. The other bedroom is on the main floor and I wouldn't feel comfortable putting a child down there for many years (its too small for a queen bed to fit nicely so it doesn't serve as a guest room very well). If our child were a boy we would use more tailored lines on the bumpers and the crib skirt and wall decor and if it were a girl we would likely add ruffles and bows and delicate frames in the room to make it feel more "girly". While I love pink my DH doesn't and I don't believe that girl's rooms have to be pink so I think this is what I would do. 

So, show us your kids rooms (or imaginary kids rooms)......


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our kids room is now the guestroom. Jason loves stuffed animals,so he'd pile them all on his bed. Everyday he'd have to dig through them to get to sleep. He'd sleep on the bog brown dog w/ teh tan ears,since I made that for him when he was real little. We didn't have a sewing machine,so I had to sew it all by hand..... It's a giant poundpuppy . I bought a pattern and drew it larger. It was bigger than Jason,when I first did it.
When he first came to live w/ us,he never had a bed or even a room of his own,he was scared so I sewed him a giant dog for hom to sleep w/.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i will post a pic of my kids room tonite  my girls and my sons share a room but the lil one damian seems to think my room is his and he sleeps w me . lol and to be honest i dont mind  

i personally think their room looks prettier than mine lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love the bedding and even though i like pink i do not think girls rooms necessarily need to be pink .


Hunter's Mom said:


> I don't have children but many of my friends are currently having children and so I have spent a lot of time with them picking out stuff for their babies. As I am in the process of redoing our guest room (which would ultimatly become a baby's room if we had one) I spend some time thinking about the look I would want.
> 
> Our walls are going to be a light blue with white beadboard and white trim. The curtains may be solid white - or they may be a pattern of some kind, I am not sure. Here is our bedding set:
> View attachment 93510
> ...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

My daughters room. We re-did it for her 16th birthday. I don't think I have pictures of my boys room already uploaded. I happen to have hers because it was re-done recently.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

very very pretty i love it !


2maltese4me said:


> My daughters room. We re-did it for her 16th birthday. I don't think I have pictures of my boys room already uploaded. I happen to have hers because it was re-done recently.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have enjoyed very much seeing your rooms and hearing your stories. Michelle, I continue to be amazed by what you can do! The black & white room looks perfect for a 16 yr. old---black seems to be one of my daughter's favorites too!
I think this is a great thread Erin!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Love these photos guys


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well my daughter is all grown up and doesn't live here anymore (well she does her wash here...but that's another story):blink:

So this is my guest room.

View attachment 93532


View attachment 93533



Think I'm gonna get a throw rug for this end of the room...
View attachment 93534


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Daughter's Room​


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

I have two girls and their rooms are disasters. It kills me that I spent time and money to decorate them nice when you can't see anything. Sorry I can't post pictures, it would scare all of you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you see a current picture of my son's room? **** NO! Believe me, you don't want to see it. Think disaster area mixed with toxic waste dump mixed with hurricane footage. Yep, that's what it looks like right now since he's back from college. 
It looked like this while he was away. We inherited the wall paper that some of his friends thought was really cool -- cartoons of sports. We need to redo it but seeing if he will be living at home or end up with a job out of town. Nothing special but an ample room.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i didnt post a pic because i had a migraine from **** n my daughter had her bestfriend over nher lil sister so the room was a mess but will take the pics tonite.


oo forgot to say i love all the rooms i have seen so far


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

2maltese4me said:


> My daughters room. We re-did it for her 16th birthday. I don't think I have pictures of my boys room already uploaded. I happen to have hers because it was re-done recently.


Very cool teen room. What's behind the bed on the wall? Are they lights?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

the girls share the queen bed .. their choice , and the bunkbeds belong to adonis and damian , adonis sleeps on top .. and damian well he doesnt sleep in his bed cause he sleeps w me n dolce on my bed ... the one in blue shirt is adonis and the one in damians bed is my niece ashley.. thats my kids room ..


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Boys' bedrooms*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i looove the planet theme , my son damian would love that !!!!


Cute Chloe said:


>


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary Jane - what cool theme rooms. :chili::chili: The dragon's kind of scary though. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a neat room, Al loved the space theme.


----------

